# Danny King punch bait ?



## lamar44 (Nov 26, 2011)

DK punch bait,what do you think of this stuff ?


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

I normally use CJs punch bait as that is what I learned to use from a guide I've been out with. But I have used Danny King with success.


----------



## roadhammer (Jun 21, 2013)

I USE DANNY KINGS along with liver ..always have 1 rod with dannys


----------



## Tony (Aug 17, 2005)

*Good Stuff*

I have used it for 3 years now. I really like it and so do the catfish.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

I use JPigg and CJs mostly. The JPigg is my go to bait for smaller size cats. That doesn't mean you can't catch a big cat every now and then. I have never used Danny's, but I have heard good things about it. Look into the JPigg baits. They sell it in larger quantities, too.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Good stuff!! I use it and CJ's interchangeably


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I started using DK bait when I was in Clinton, OK. Danny was a fireman in Vernon, TX and his wife managed the Holiday Inn. 
I would order a case of pints that a truck driving friend could pick up at the station or motel as he passed through with a load of alfalfa hay.
Caught thousands of channels from lakes all over Oklahoma.
It is or at least was the best bait I have ever used.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

which bait is better cj's or danny's for catfish ?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I like DK best. Has more "backbone" to stay on the hook.
But I guess it is like saying who makes the best bologna, Hormel or Oscar Myers.


----------



## lamar44 (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm not a punch bait expert as I like to use fresh shad but I bouht some
CJ and some Dk I did notice that the CJ's was only about 3/4 full
while the DK's was full.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

I went to academy and got some danny's bait with number 4 hooks. I may take my boat out Saturday or sunday to lake Houston.


----------



## lamar44 (Nov 26, 2011)

Went to lake Lewisville today. Fished with Danny King did manage to catch a Nice 
mess of fish. First time to use DK bait but liked it. Was fishing in 42' of cold cold cold
water. Fish came up cold as a pop cycle. and bite was so lite


----------



## TexasCowboy (Jul 7, 2011)

*Danny King*

I played little league baseball with Danny in the 70's at Vernon. Back then, most the stink/punch bait was made by Elmer Neimeyer. The minnows came from the Red River, where the mineral content and salt in the water made for great bait. I have seen pickup beds full of minnows in the wintertime. The beds would be on the springs from the weight of the minnows. The minnows would be spread on screens to dry until the moisture content reached what the bait maker wanted. They don't call it "stinkbait" for nothing. That area has made a lot of bait over the years.


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

On the downstream end of a sandbar on the river, use some for chum (in an old sock on a string and a good weight to hold it to the bottom) let the current to carry the smell downstream. Dip any cut bait in the stuff and fish 30 yards or so downstream of the chum. I always catch cats with that method. Better at night and you have the place all to yourself. Here's a photo of my favorite spot..


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

RiverRat1962 said:


> On the downstream end of a sandbar on the river, use some for chum (in an old sock on a string and a good weight to hold it to the bottom) let the current to carry the smell downstream. Dip any cut bait in the stuff and fish 30 yards or so downstream of the chum. I always catch cats with that method. Better at night and you have the place all to yourself. Here's a photo of my favorite spot..


That's great advice RR. I'm trying to get into river fishing. Will definitely have to try that one. Thanks!

Btw, nice looking spot. Looks peaceful.


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Works better when the river is down. Some luck when the river is up but too much current just washes it all downstream too fast.


----------

